# Stihl Tour des Trees 2013; (585 miles/6 day)



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

This is probably not a very well known tour, but if you like trees and cycling then it may be a ride to look into next year (Wisconsin in 2014).

THE EVENT


> The 2013 STIHL Tour des Trees*promises an international adventure for cyclists. Tracing a 585-mile route around Lake Ontario, the 2013 Tour will showcase upstate New York and Ontario’s beautiful scenery, historic trees, urban centers and favorite destinations.
> 
> Tree plantings and community outreach are hallmarks of every Tour, and*Professor Elwood Pricklethorn*(aka Toronto arborist and veteran Tour cyclist Warren Hoselton) provides educational programs for young audiences along the way. The TREE Fund expects to add at least a dozen new entries to the growing urban forest planted by Tour riders over the years.
> 
> ...


Why am I involved? My Girlfriend works for the DNR in Urban Forestry and is also a Certified Arborist with a passion for trees. She is realitively new to cycling, starting out last year, but has really been doing great with training and putting in the hours on the bike. I will not be riding this year, but will be on the Volunteer staff providing mechanical support for the tour riders. 

She is committed to raising $3,500 which goes to the TREE Fund which serves Urban Trees all over the country. She is about $2,000 short of her goal with the deadline on August 31st.

If you're interested in donating, no matter how big or small, the team link is here: http://stihltourdestrees.racepartner.com/2013-stihl-tour-des-trees/TeamIndiana2013 

I appreciate your time reading this post and am looking forward to the tour starting this weekend!


(Photo of Team Indiana on our training ride this past weekend)


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

Today is the day! Bikes and bags are packed. Driving to Buffalo this afternoon. Will post photos of the journey soon.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> Today is the day! Bikes and bags are packed. Driving to Buffalo this afternoon. Will post photos of the journey soon.


Good luck. I couldn't find the route. Are you doing the 1000 Island Parkway on the Canadian side?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I see there is a stop in Kingston, where are you staying?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

love4himies said:


> Good luck. I couldn't find the route. Are you doing the 1000 Island Parkway on the Canadian side?


I found the route. I see you are crossing the ferry in Kingston to get back to the US.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1784709
Route is here, looks like you found it but if anyone else is interested, that's the link. 

Screen shot of the itinerary from Watertown-Kingston and where we are staying.

She has $1400 to raise still, getting a little closer!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, you'll be rolling past my work place. If I have time, I'll go and cheer you guys on.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I looks like they have you going out to Lake Ontario Park, then back to 4 Points Sheridan. It's a beautiful ride along Kings Street.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool! Any cheering would be greatly appreciated. There will be around 100 riders.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Will you have a team shirt on?


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

love4himies said:


> Will you have a team shirt on?


Everyone will be wearing green colored Tour des Tree jerseys. As I'm volunteer staff, I won't be issued a jersey but if I'm riding I'll stand out with a Orange/yellow Sunking Brewery jersey and a 64cm frame orange Motobecane.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

If I'm able to leave work, I'll be along King Street along the waterfront park (you'll have a beautiful view of Lake Ontario).


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

love4himies said:


> If I'm able to leave work, I'll be along King Street along the waterfront park (you'll have a beautiful view of Lake Ontario).


Hope to see you out there... I've never ridden anywhere in the northeast, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

Going to Kingston tomorrow! Beautiful riding up here. There were some decent hills coming into Syracuse yesterday. 

So far the tour had ridden from Niagra Falls to Watertown, NY in 3 days (319 miles). Only 264 to go!


----------

